# Tools For The Trade



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a call a little while ago from a saleman that said he was from Arizona. This guy calls my cell and is trying to sale me saw blades, a bunch of saw blades. I kept telling him I could not buy at this time and he kept on trying to sale so I hung up. He called me back and made the number look like a local number and he cussed me out and then my wife grabs the phone and he let into her too. You wouldn't believe the things this guy said to me. I know times are getting hard, but money is not everything.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I get that all the time too, but not with the cussing. I tell them if I want saw blades or drill bits I will go to the local store and get them!


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

i have had that same call. the last time the number came up as local call and after i told him no thanks i returned call and a fax machine answered. how does that work?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ya know, that guy just called me last week. He had hole saws to sell me. Last year when he called, the caller ID said, "Big Dog Construction." It was a Chicago number, but the ass clown was from AZ. Whenever I get telemarketers, I just try and schedule a service call. They tell me that they don't need a plumber, so I ask, "why did you call me, then?" Then I launch into trying to schedule a service call, again. It's pretty great. They end up hanging up on my me, because I won't take no for an answer.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

He was trying to sale me 160 9" Bahco blades at 4.99 a piece. I have never heard of that brand but you can find them all over the internet for a little over a dollar. I think the company he works for is toolsforthetrades.com. I can get his name from the other plumbers in town, but I think I will just let it go. I just looked at my caller ID from the first time he called and it said Alabama Call.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> He was trying to sale me 160 9" Bahco blades at 4.99 a piece. I have never heard of that brand but you can find them all over the internet for a little over a dollar. I think the company he works for is toolsforthetrades.com. I can get his name from the other plumbers in town, but I think I will just let it go. I just looked at my caller ID from the first time he called and it said Alabama Call.


Bahco is a European toolmaker that makes tools under a few different names, Bahco and Sandvik are the most common, they are a wholly owned subsidy of Snap On Tool. Bahco are quality tools, for any of you that have used Porter cable sawzall blades, they are made by Bahco.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

That same scumbag calls me too! He always starts with, _"Hey last time I talked to you, you were having some bad weather out there!"_
He tries to pretend like we're old friends.

Last time he called he said he had a bunch of sawzall baldes and he could give me a great deal, "I'll even throw in xxx, sounds good doesn't it?"
*My response, "NO, I DON'T NEED ANY OF THAT JUNK!":furious: and I hung up. It felt good.*


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I actually bought from one of those guys once. Sawzall blades, teflon tape. He quoted all kinds of cheap prices, but when I got the order, the shipping was so expensive that I could have bought name brands locally. They call all the time and I tell them to never call again, but they never get the idea.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

My dad used to "play" with these guys. My dad enjoyed watching the weather so when one of these guys would call and open with "So how's the weather there Al?" he would go into a long, detailed spiel about the weather today, yesterday, and however far back he could go before the caller interrupted. We would hear my dad go silent for a moment then in a bit of a sorrowful voice say "But you asked me what the weather was like and I was just answering you." Most of the time the guy would hang up on him and my dad would sit there chuckling to himself. 

Another time an extension cord guy called him. My dad plainly told him no. The guy ignored him and pressured him more. So my dad had him quote an order. Then a bit bigger order. And up, and up, and up. Then down, and down, and down. By them time you figure for 14, 12, and 10 gauge, plus 25, 50, and 100 foot lengths there were a lot of different combinations my dad could put together and he did.

He was back down to about 3 cords (with a high of around 300 or so) when he told the guy "Well, it's just me and my son and we have all the cords we can use already." Same thing he told him in the beginning.

The guy simply exploded. Yelled at my dad for wasting his time. My dad put on his best "poor misunderstood me" voice and said "Well, I told you no to begin with but you didn't listen so I thought maybe you just needed practice quoting different sized orders. So I was willing to spend some of my time to help you now you are mad at me."

Click. And it wasn't my dad that hung up on the guy either.

I don't have the time to waste like that, and neither does my dad anymore. But once upon a time it provided him with some much needed comic relief.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Register your phone on the "Do Not Call Registry" and consider any that come in to be "Fair Game" if you have the time. 
See these 2 linked replies on the subject.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/showpost.php?p=15499&postcount=10
http://www.plumbingzone.com/showpost.php?p=15504&postcount=12


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

22rifle said:


> My dad used to "play" with these guys. My dad enjoyed watching the weather so when one of these guys would call and open with "So how's the weather there Al?" he would go into a long, detailed spiel about the weather today, yesterday, and however far back he could go before the caller interrupted. We would hear my dad go silent for a moment then in a bit of a sorrowful voice say "But you asked me what the weather was like and I was just answering you." Most of the time the guy would hang up on him and my dad would sit there chuckling to himself.
> 
> Another time an extension cord guy called him. My dad plainly told him no. The guy ignored him and pressured him more. So my dad had him quote an order. Then a bit bigger order. And up, and up, and up. Then down, and down, and down. By them time you figure for 14, 12, and 10 gauge, plus 25, 50, and 100 foot lengths there were a lot of different combinations my dad could put together and he did.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this helpful tip, Dad!


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That FREAKIN guy calls me too !! He is such an ASS !! I just say ," You can't be serious "

I'd like to find that guy and ALL of us go to his office ,,,, That would be a good day !!

Cal


----------

